# DNS Server

## ksenos

Γεια και χαρά.

Προσπαθώ απεγνωσμένα να βρω πληροφορίες πως θα σηκώσω ένα service που να προσφέρει υπηρεσίες DNS. Κάτι με το bind έχω ακούσει αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω και πολλά από το man bind (ή τουλάχιστον πως να το χρησιμοποιήσω για αυτό που θέλω). Περισσότερο βέβαια με ενδιαφέρει να κάνω DNS forwarding, αφού στο μηχάνημα που θέλω να το στήσω λειτουργεί γενικά ως gateway. Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε? Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile: .

----------

## Deathwing00

Egw exw sikosei DNS server me bind9 kai mporw na sou pw oti genika einai xaos. Mia kali guide gia bind setup: http://www.etse.urv.es/EngInf/assig/agxc/secure-ddns-howto.html

----------

## bld

υπάρχουνε πιο απλά dns για αυτήν την δουλειά από το bind..

----------

## menace

Ρίξε μια ματία στο  dnsmasq

Πάνω απο όλα απλούστατο.

----------

